

Why AI Failed (and a comment by Bill Gates) - hhm
http://web.media.mit.edu/~push/why-ai-failed.html

======
shutter
Written a dozen years ago, yet still interesting.

I often wish I had taken a bigger interest in math, because AI really,
_really_ intrigues me. I'm finishing up a CS degree, but that hasn't stopped
me from thinking how it'd be interesting working toward developing true AI.
Unfortunately, without lots of knowledge in neuroscience and very high-level
math, that's something I'll probably watch from afar.

------
tahirbutt
For those unfamiliar with Push Singh:

[http://www.kurzweilai.net/meme/frame.html?main=/articles/art...](http://www.kurzweilai.net/meme/frame.html?main=/articles/art0678.html)

------
known
1 AND 1 = 1, if operation is executed in < Time (T)

1 AND 1 = 0, if operation is executed in > Time (T)

IC should be smart enough to realize this difference.

Till then AI won't succeed.

